# Not sure what to get



## badkelpie (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon tank that is currently housing the ex-inhabitants of my sister's 5 gallon. There are 4 white clouds, 2 cories, and a gold mystery snail. I'd like to add 5 or 6 flame tetras, and maybe something else. 

What should I add as the "something else". I'm thinking one other species, 2 or 3 fish. Not a fan of danios .

The tank is heavily (fake) planted. With dark gravel, and a few rocks.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

badkelpie said:


> I have a 20 gallon tank that is currently housing the ex-inhabitants of my sister's 5 gallon. There are 4 white clouds, 2 cories, and a gold mystery snail. I'd like to add 5 or 6 flame tetras, and maybe something else.
> 
> What should I add as the "something else". I'm thinking one other species, 2 or 3 fish. Not a fan of danios .
> 
> The tank is heavily (fake) planted. With dark gravel, and a few rocks.


Here are some links
http://www.funfishtank.com/wp-content/freshwater-fish-compatibility-chart-for-you.jpg
Tropical Fish Compatibility.
Freshwater Fish Compatibility Chart | IndiaPets.com
tropical fish compatibility charts


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got a pair of wild blue rams, very cool, they only get about 2 1/2 inches and they hang out in the middle and bottom of the tank


----------

